# Scanning BIOS Image in Hard Drive



## w1zard7 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all hope someone can help with this. 

Gigabyte GA 8s661FXM Mobo:

On boot I get the video cards bios info and then the following message.

Award BootBlock BIOS v1.0

Scanning BIOS Image in Hard Drive...............

and thats as far as it gets.

I have tried Gigabytes support but found no info.

I have cleared CMOS and changed RAM and done all the usual diagnostics but am now stuck. HELP!!!!!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

is this a manufactured PC like a Dell, gateway, HP, compaq etc ???????


many of them have bios code on the hard drive, if they dont find their bios signature, it wont go any further 

???????/


----------



## w1zard7 (Oct 22, 2007)

No it is not one of the branded models although the case carries a Sahara label.
I have had the drive out and scanned the files for a BIOS image on another pc and found nothing. But if someone could tell me how and where to get and where to place the Bios image on the drive I could try that!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

The bios is resident on a chip on the motherboard


I would say at this point you may want to investigate a bios update / these can be found at your motherboard manufacturer's website for youir board model , the instructions are usually there too


if you need assistance, just give us a shout


----------



## w1zard7 (Oct 22, 2007)

Yep I knew that (the bios chip I mean) was just clutching at straws. The problem here is how do I flash the bios?
This system does not get into post screen, the message as quoted in the original post shows just after the VGA bios screen. Thats all she wrote as they say in the classics. I have been on the Gigabyte site and NADA as far as info on this particular problem is concerned.


----------



## w1zard7 (Oct 22, 2007)

Just a thought if this system does have some sort of code embedded in the HDD and wont start without it as with HP's drive lock, how on earth do I get around it?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

In the situtation I was refering, the bios chip / programming is looking for a unique serial number from the hard drive which proves it was supplied from the OEM maker. There is no code actually written on the drive.


I would say; try changing the *bios chip*, and while in the process they can easily put a more recent bios version on their for you

http://www.biosman.com/extraction.html


read all the links in this site carefully, ALL information is there, even the "how to"


----------



## w1zard7 (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the link I will research this evening and report back.


----------



## w1zard7 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi just a report back.
It was not cost effective to order a BIOS chip from the source you supplied a link to, the shipping cost was more than a new motherboard but thanks anyway.

I scrounged around and found a similar spec mobo that had blown its graphics chip and whipped the chip out of that. managed to get the system up and then flashed the BIOS with the latest update.

I really wish that these brand name Computer manufacturers would stop trying to force people to use them for repair and maintenance by using things like bios codes and drive lock etc. 

I for one would never recommend the companies who practice this form of extortion.
Just my two cents worth


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I havent bought from biosman myself, I personally use ebay vendors and most all bios chips cost me $15.00 with shipping ????


how much was biosman ????? I may stop recommending them ????


did you get yoru system back up and running correctly ?


I agree with you 100% on the proprietary horse poop


----------



## w1zard7 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi,no it was not biosmans prices just the fact that I live in South Africa and the shipping and red tape was not worth the effort to bring a new chip in for an old mobo. 

I had a few issues but they were resolved with the bios update.

Thanks again for the help.


----------

